# plant identification



## herefishyfishy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

anyone know what this plant is. i got some bulbs from petco about three weeks ago and this is one of the bulbs that is sprouting. wondering if anyone can tell what plant this is (i know its a really bad photo) any care tips would also be appreciated. right now i am not doing anything for the plant besides allowing it to eat my fish poop


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

looks like some kind of aponogeton


----------



## herefishyfishy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks! it does look like an apongeton. i wish i knew the exact name so I could figure out how to take care of it. the bulb package i had did not even tell me what kind of bulb it was.


----------

